# Newbie needs help with kicking the stinkies



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Hi all. Please help me answer some questions I have.

I started vaping on a PIF Twisp Solo for a week. Didn't do much for me, but I wanted to quit the stinkies. Got myself the Twisp Aero and it worked for me. But as a lot of others have said on this forum, I wanted more. Got the KBox Topbox because of the info I found on this forum and I like it.

But now I am stuck.

I only use Twisp Polar Mint 18mg in my Twisp Aero on a 1 ohm coil. I love it. It is perfect.
Then I changed the coil to 0.5ohm and now it is horrible. I mean absolutely horrible. I can't stand the taste. I was astounded that the coil could make such a difference.
In my KBox I vape 3mg nic juice on 0.5ohm clapton coil at 26 watt and it is great. 

Here is the problem. I don't get the nic fix I want. I tried 6mg in the KBox but that makes me cough like a teenager with his first pack of chesterfield.
Should I stick with the 6mg until I get used to it, or should I adjust the nic in my juice to 4mg and then maybe 5mg until I find what works for me?
Or maybe I should get a 1 ohm coil for the KBox like in the Aero?
Or maybe I need to change my coil to one of the others I got in the box (0.15 Ni 200, 0.5 SS)
Or maybe I need to change the watts I vape at.....

Eish, I have no idea but I am determined to stay of the stinkies.

Any suggestions would really be appreciated.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (14/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi all. Please help me answer some questions I have.
> 
> I started vaping on a PIF Twisp Solo for a week. Didn't do much for me, but I wanted to quit the stinkies. Got myself the Twisp Aero and it worked for me. But as a lot of others have said on this forum, I wanted more. Got the KBox Topbox because of the info I found on this forum and I like it.
> 
> ...


@SAVaper I felt the same way In the beginning, the first 2 weeks were very tough as I felt I wasn't getting the throat or nicotine hit that I needed. 

I decided that I was just going to stick it out with the 3mg juices. So my suggestion is just to dig deep, I know it's hard and carry on with the 3mg. Maybe try more power it could help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> @SAVaper I felt the same way In the beginning, the first 2 weeks were very tough as I felt I wasn't getting the throat or nicotine hit that I needed.
> 
> I decided that I was just going to stick it out with the 3mg juices. So my suggestion is just to dig deep, I know it's hard and carry on with the 3mg. Maybe try more power it could help.



Thanks a lot. I will keep going. I am determined to make this work even by sheer will power.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/5/16)

Hows it going @SAVaper 

Your coil ohm are too low for higher nic.
Basically the lower the ohms is the lower your nic level drops but also then you can give your device more power.

If you wanna use a higher nic on the 0.5 try closing your air flow so its only open about 1/4 open this will chuck less vape into your mouth.

Also drop wattage and increase gradually till your prefered vape is reached.
Hope i could help.

Vape on....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi all. Please help me answer some questions I have.
> 
> I started vaping on a PIF Twisp Solo for a week. Didn't do much for me, but I wanted to quit the stinkies. Got myself the Twisp Aero and it worked for me. But as a lot of others have said on this forum, I wanted more. Got the KBox Topbox because of the info I found on this forum and I like it.
> 
> ...


If you want a proper nic fix without coughing your lungs out, try some Vape Tricks like blowing rings and bending them etc. Or try cloud chasing as a hobby. Vape tricks make you keep a lot if vapour in your mouth absorbing nic through the membrane under your tongue. So you use more than one delivery system for the nic, lungs and sublingual. Chucking clouds obviously works by inhaling vast amounts of vapour.

You can also run your sub-ohm rig a little hotter and see if that helps 

Overall the ticket is to NOT treat it like a cigarette. We all understand it isnt easy. It really is no joke quitting stinkies even while vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/5/16)

SAVaper, for me there were two aspects to quitting tobacco:

1) Nicotine addiction.
2) The need to do things with my hands and the oral fixation.

I quit cigs on 3 Jan this year and the nicotine withdrawal was manageable. I gave up everything (no cigs, no vaping) for a whole month so I was over the worst of the nicotine part. What did me in was the oral fixation and not having the smoking routine to keep my hands busy. I sucked lollipops till I almost overdosed on sugar. My teeth started hurting and I realised I was going to have a mouth full of cavities unless I found a solution. So I started vaping and that was great.

Just a suggestion: why don't you vape zero nicotine juice but then satisfy your nicotine craving via a patch? So you're getting the full smoking experience (nicotine intake plus the physical routine of drawing in and blowing out smoke) but via two methods rather than one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hows it going @SAVaper
> 
> Your coil ohm are too low for higher nic.
> Basically the lower the ohms is the lower your nic level drops but also then you can give your device more power.
> ...



Thanks. I wil try lower power with smaller vents.


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you want a proper nic fix without coughing your lungs out, try some Vape Tricks like blowing rings and bending them etc. Or try cloud chasing as a hobby. Vape tricks make you keep a lot if vapour in your mouth absorbing nic through the membrane under your tongue. So you use more than one delivery system for the nic, lungs and sublingual. Chucking clouds obviously works by inhaling vast amounts of vapour.
> 
> You can also run your sub-ohm rig a little hotter and see if that helps
> 
> Overall the ticket is to NOT treat it like a cigarette. We all understand it isnt easy. It really is no joke quitting stinkies even while vaping.



Awesome thanks. Will try more volume / bigger clouds once I find a power level I like 
Thanks for the support.


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

RichJB said:


> SAVaper, for me there were two aspects to quitting tobacco:
> 
> 1) Nicotine addiction.
> 2) The need to do things with my hands and the oral fixation.
> ...



@RichJB I really like this idea. So simple but could be an effective solution. I truly appreciate. Thanks.


----------



## Andre (14/5/16)

The easiest solution methinks is getting the 1.0 ohm coil for the Kbox.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Andre said:


> The easiest solution methinks is getting the 1.0 ohm coil for the Kbox.



Thanks @Andre 
Would it be relatively easy to build one on the RBA that came witk the KBox? 
I have seen the calc on www.steam-engine.org


----------



## Andre (14/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Would it be relatively easy to build one on the RBA that came witk the KBox?
> I have seen the calc on www.steam-engine.org


I presume your are talking about the Subtank Mini or the Toptank Mini? If so, very easy to build. Check out this thread.


----------



## SAVaper (14/5/16)

Andre said:


> I presume your are talking about the Subtank Mini or the Toptank Mini? If so, very easy to build. Check out this thread.


Yes Toptank Mini. Thanks a lot


----------



## Muchis (15/5/16)

I struggled alot with this....needed the throat hit as MTL did not emulate smoking....bought a Joytech AIO device and used it along side my MTL device for 2 weeks....AIO gave me the hit when needed and the MTL gave me the flavour (and clouds).....i recommend this, more so coz the AIO is only R350...with time you will motice yourself leaning more and more to your MTL setup....many people said this to me and did not beliwve em but give it a shot

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Hi @SAVaper 

Here is my suggestion

Keep that Polar Mint setup that you like on the Twisp - exactly as is. Don't change something that is working for you. 

Then try get the Toptank to beat that. 
First get a 1 ohm commercial coil and try that at different powers. I would say from 10 watts up to about 16 Watts. Somewhere there in that range. Try use 12mg juice and work down from there. Just remember some juices are harsher than others so try a few. 

Then try build a coil on the RBA base. It's easy. 28g Kanthal around a 2mm ID for 7 wraps should yield about 1.3 ohms. I would say about 15 Watts there and 12mg juice should be just fine. Same applies as before. You may need to experiment with different juices to find one that works best for you. 

Don't give up. I promise you will find a vape that you like. 

Are you doing mouth to lung or direct lung hits?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/16)

Muchis said:


> I struggled alot with this....needed the throat hit as MTL did not emulate smoking....bought a Joytech AIO device and used it along side my MTL device for 2 weeks....AIO gave me the hit when needed and the MTL gave me the flavour (and clouds).....i recommend this, more so coz the AIO is only R350...with time you will motice yourself leaning more and more to your MTL setup....many people said this to me and did not beliwve em but give it a shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Thanks. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @SAVaper
> 
> Here is my suggestion
> 
> ...



Hi @Silver 

Thanks for the advice. I plan to keep using the Twisp Aero on the 1 ohm coil.

This is what I did so far:
First I build a dual coil with 26G Kanthal on my Derringer RDA. 3mm diam came to 7 wraps for 0.5ohm. Tested with 6mg Strawberry and Cream. Still coughing.
Then I took one coil out which automatically made the RDA 1.0ohm. Tried the 6mg Strawberry and Cream and still coughing.
Then I build a 1.0ohm coil on the RBA of the KBox. Tried the 6mg S&C and still coughing.

Then I took 3mg DDD and added nic to make it 4mg. Tried it on the 1.0ohm Derringer and no problem. I am now changing the 3mg DDD to 5mg to test that. If that works, I will try a 6mg DDD and see.

Maybe all the coughing is caused by something else.

Maybe a 3mg will be fine for me. All that might be needed is for me to do the mental transition to a non-smoker/new vaper.

Thanks a gain to everyone. You are all great support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (15/5/16)

I was a HEAVY smoker for years, when I was just starting out I used a Nautilus tank with 18mg juice. Then subtanks started coming out and I tried the Kanger subtank...big improvement, only needed 2 or 3 hits. At a vape shop the dude was horrified I was using 18mg in it and talked me into 6mg juice, that I didn't need more than that with a subtank. Thinking back, he was a really young dude and had probably only smoked lights for a year or two before he went to vaping....lol...didn't look more than 20. Well, I tried it and I was tooting on that damned thing non-stop and still didn't feel satisfied. So I had to run at 16mg in a subtank for awhile, and gradually, I ended up where I am now, about 6mg in a dripper and 8 or 9mg in a tank. You'll find your level. Least we have all these great juices now. In the early days it was mostly chinese juice like dekang and hangsen in cartos and they were high pg juices too (actually some of them were pretty good, like that hangsen juicy peach). I still see those rotten no-named chinese juices sold at gas stations here...I'd have to be really seriously desperate to try those now...lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I plan to keep using the Twisp Aero on the 1 ohm coil.
> 
> ...



Great to hear @SAVaper 
Tell me what juice is that Stawberry and Cream 6mg that makes you cough? Where did you get it?
Might just be something in that juice or a particular flavour that doesnt agree with you
I have found the same - a few juices have a tendency to irritate my throat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Great to hear @SAVaper
> Tell me what juice is that Stawberry and Cream 6mg that makes you cough? Where did you get it?
> Might just be something in that juice or a particular flavour that doesnt agree with you
> I have found the same - a few juices have a tendency to irritate my throat



It is the 6mg Strawberry and Cream from Vape King. 

Because I used to smoke Menthol, I tried the Vape King Menthol Ice 6mg as well as the VooDoo Sub Zero 6mg. But both of these made me cough. I assumed it was the strong menthol flavour, and that is why I bought the S+C 6mg.

Must say I have not been able to find a nice menthol. Actually I am thinking I should look more towards mint because the menthol I have tried is more like a strong airwaves chappie than a menthol sigarette.

I do find that I cough more in the evening.


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> It is the 6mg Strawberry and Cream from Vape King.
> 
> Because I used to smoke Menthol, I tried the Vape King Menthol Ice 6mg as well as the VooDoo Sub Zero 6mg. But both of these made me cough. I assumed it was the strong menthol flavour, and that is why I bought the S+C 6mg.
> 
> ...



Try getting menthol in 3mg. Cause now you getting a heavy kick of menthol and nicotine.


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

The coughing could be your system adjusting to vaping
For some it takes longer to adjust

On menthol, give Vapour Mountain a try, they have
Menthol Ice - which is very strong menthol
Tropical Ice - which adds a bit of coconut
XXX - which is less menthol and a lovely fruity one with a litchi taste

If you want a menthol tobacco, try find a good tobacco and add some menthol concentrate. Good starting points for tobaccoes could be AshyBac from Mikes Mega Mixes and Pure tobacco from Vape Elixir - stocked by VK

For menthol concentrate I have been using the one sold by Vapour Mountain - to good effect

The juice journey is a long one and can be tough. Hang in there @SAVaper, you are doing well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Try getting menthol in 3mg. Cause now you getting a heavy kick of menthol and nicotine.



Thanks. I will do that.


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> The coughing could be your system adjusting to vaping
> For some it takes longer to adjust
> 
> On menthol, give Vapour Mountain a try, they have
> ...



Thank you very much for all the encouragement. I will order the XXX in 3mg and see how that goes. I have a spearmint concentrate. Maybe I will ask for a nice minty recipe with the spearmint.


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

SAVaper said:


> Thank you very much for all the encouragement. I will order the XXX in 3mg and see how that goes. I have a spearmint concentrate. Maybe I will ask for a nice minty recipe with the spearmint.



Go for it
I am sure the guys in the DIY threads will be able to help out
Let us know how the XXX goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (15/5/16)

Another vote for XXX 3MG

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/5/16)

Xxx is really awesome.

At first i didnt really enjoy it as the litchi flavour reminded me of a pre workout i used to chug down with my nose blocked. 
After the first tank i just cant get enough i got over the fact that this is not the pre workout and my mindset flipped 180.
Its been my adv for the past 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (16/5/16)

Have the same set up as you (minus the twisp, it is now buried in an e-waste bin). I don't know how long you've had your Kanger, but are you still on the first pre-made clapton in the box, the coil may just need to be replaced? I used to burn the all living hell out of twisp coils, but the claptons eventually tend to get dry and tasteless for me after a week. 

Personally and it's just me (I am very much a newbie),once I asked some questions on here and some smart helpful people sorted me and stopped me from being paranoid, I started only taking 40-50 watt hits, and then I stopped even thinking about smokes, I find the warmth really enjoyable, nice big hits with all the air flow open. The clapton in my experience needs a bit of warm up before it actually starts producing flavourable stuff, usually start it at 20 watts and start moving up. 

Side note: Open up the RBA kit and get in to it, honestly best thing I did, having a hand in your device, learning about it, getting creative, is something smokes could never give you, really helped me to forget they even existed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Have the same set up as you (minus the twisp, it is now buried in an e-waste bin). I don't know how long you've had your Kanger, but are you still on the first pre-made clapton in the box, the coil may just need to be replaced? I used to burn the all living hell out of twisp coils, but the claptons eventually tend to get dry and tasteless for me after a week.
> 
> Personally and it's just me (I am very much a newbie),once I asked some questions on here and some smart helpful people sorted me and stopped me from being paranoid, I started only taking 40-50 watt hits, and then I stopped even thinking about smokes, I find the warmth really enjoyable, nice big hits with all the air flow open. The clapton in my experience needs a bit of warm up before it actually starts producing flavourable stuff, usually start it at 20 watts and start moving up.
> 
> Side note: Open up the RBA kit and get in to it, honestly best thing I did, having a hand in your device, learning about it, getting creative, is something smokes could never give you, really helped me to forget they even existed.




Jip, I replaced the coil a couple of times. All are 0.5ohm Clapton coils.
I actually build my first coil on the KBox RBA this weekend. Made it 1ohm and not bad. I like it so far. I have not gone above 30W but will try as I go along. Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

@SAVaper howzit man.

I've had quite a similar experience to yours when I started out vapin'.

Now, please try this, and please let me know if it worked for you!

I also use to cough the whole time when vaping even at 10 watts. Then, the Joburg Vapemeet, I used my brother-in-laws dripper to test juices. That changed my entire vaping world!

From that day, in my subtank, I push the wattage to 22Watt, open the airholes, and I do lung hits ONLY, no coughing!

Funny thing, when I do mouth do lung, even today, I still cough!


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/16)

Clouder said:


> @SAVaper howzit man.
> 
> I've had quite a similar experience to yours when I started out vapin'.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Clouder . I mostly do direct to lung @ 26W on both the tank and RDA with vents wide open. Sometimes MTL. The RDA is currently 1 ohm and tank 0.5 ohm. I can do 0 and 3mg without a problem. Small and big volume. When I do 6mg I cough.

What strength do you vape?


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

Im on 6mg @SAVaper

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (16/5/16)

Clouder said:


> Im on 6mg @SAVaper
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Ok great. I think I will end on 6mg as well. I just need to take it slow an work through the suggestions above.


----------

